# Process Times



## celeste (Oct 24, 2008)

Morning All,

The family have decided to start the application for immigration to Canada. Could anybody give and estimation on the Process Times for Skilled Labour, the problem is we are currently working and living in Dubai and I have a 2 year plan here. So if the process times are 6 months I will delay handing in the application for a while. The solitor we are considering says between 18 and 24 months?  any help would be brilliant thanks


----------



## dbx (Oct 22, 2008)

celeste said:


> Morning All,
> 
> The family have decided to start the application for immigration to Canada. Could anybody give and estimation on the Process Times for Skilled Labour, the problem is we are currently working and living in Dubai and I have a 2 year plan here. So if the process times are 6 months I will delay handing in the application for a while. The solitor we are considering says between 18 and 24 months?  any help would be brilliant thanks


Try 
www . cic . gc . ca 

for expected processing times.

I recently posted a message asking people how long it took them to get theirs, but have had little response.

After you are approved, you do have some time to move there. If I'm not mistaken, you have up to a year after the date your medical certificate was produced. 

Also, if I'm not mistaken, the immigration system is about to change. They are about the publish a list of 38 occupations. If your occupation is one of the 38, your application will be processed faster because they need to fill the positions.

If your occupation is not on the list, I'm not sure. Some people may not bother applying. All the applications submitted before 28 Feb 2008 will be processed as normal.

I would advise double checking any of the above.


----------



## shazza151 (Jan 10, 2008)

For getting to Canada through the PNP (provincial nomination programme) it is usually takes anywhere from 3 - 18 month, depending on whether the intended employer has an open L.M.O.

Other routes to Canada, im not sure about, but other could advise 
shazza151


----------

